
Samsung Galaxy S8 Debuts Snapchat-Like Lenses - innavation
http://snapchatdaily.com/2017/03/30/samsung-galaxy-s8-snapchat-filters/
======
detaro
Kind of sad that stuff like this is interpreted as a device-feature (since
it's really just a modified camera app, which shouldn't be very noteworthy or
device-specific)

